# question about lighting and also kind of humorous



## kriegersa (Aug 21, 2010)

okay so my buddy and I got up really early to do some fishing, we stop at my storage place hook up the boat, test the lights everything works great! we start to pull away and i apply my breaks and only one set of lights light up? At this point Im like what the heck? not 30 seconds ago we tested it and everything worked good, so now i try my blinkers they work but now my right bulb just stays on?


okay? so I'm like what if i put my hazards on.... it looks like a damn warning sign on the side of the road because my trailer lights are alternating :mrgreen: so my buddy and I try to figure it out for 10 mins but just give up and get on our way. we got a good laugh out of it, but now i need some answers about why it's doing this.

some info on the boat wiring harness and me.

1) I did the wiring on the boat.
2) I know NOTHING about wiring
3) its outside 24/7

any help would be appreciated


----------



## malaki (Aug 21, 2010)

i had the same thing happen to me one night, everything worked fine up to this point. turned out i have a bad ground in the factory trailer wireing on my truck. just ran a wire from the frame to the traler for now. you definaty a ground problem.


----------



## kriegersa (Aug 21, 2010)

malaki said:


> i had the same thing happen to me one night, everything worked fine up to this point. turned out i have a bad ground in the factory trailer wireing on my truck. just ran a wire from the frame to the traler for now. you definaty a ground problem.



really? a bad ground on my truck? I guess I couldn't just splice that ground on my truck and add another one. of course not that would be too easy lol #-o 

now what if i have an extra plug from my boat wiring harness? could i cut my old truck one off and put that one on?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 21, 2010)

It could be you have a burned out bulb that has the bad filament laying across the good filament.


----------



## malaki (Aug 21, 2010)

the problem might not be on your truck. just check all your ground points and bulbs. the plugs are male/ female so that wouldnt work.


----------

